# Job Offer in Albany - where to live and job for partner



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just received a job offer in Albany and we are planning on moving towards the end of the UK summer. Can anyone give me any advice on where to live? We don't want to be too far away form Albany but commutable distance from CBD as my partner will most likely be working there....We are looking for middle to middle upper class...and have a very well behaved dog (I hear renting can be difficult with pets?) 

We've never been to NZ so its a HUGE move and potential risk for us...any advice?

Also if anyone has any info about jobs in graphic design for someone with 10years experience that would be very much welcomed.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received a job offer in Albany and we are planning on moving towards the end of the UK summer. Can anyone give me any advice on where to live? We don't want to be too far away form Albany but commutable distance from CBD as my partner will most likely be working there....We are looking for middle to middle upper class...and have a very well behaved dog (I hear renting can be difficult with pets?)
> 
> ...


From anywhere around Albany your partner won't have a problem getting to CBD - there's a good 'Park'n'ride' bus service. See http://www.maxx.co.nz/media/5939/northern express_may 2011 web.pdf

I'll leave a 'north shore' resident to give you advice on best places to live over there.


----------



## donnakirk (Apr 1, 2012)

Well as I mentioned in my other post about moving with your dog, we have settled in Torbay, which is a 5 min drive from Albany and the motorway. Albany is lovely, but slightly in land. We love Torbay as it so quiet but within a commutable distance. I work in Newmarket, which is just past the city, and I do work flexi time so I start early and leave early. 
Browns Bay is nice as well, again only a few minutes from Albany.
We have been here very nearly a year and I had never been here before. My husband had been travelling about 6 years ago, but not me. So I know what your going through! But I have never looked back. We both found jobs straight away and love them, so we were very lucky. Unfortunately neither of us work in the graphic design field! However keep looking on the seek website. 
Hope that helps, more than happy to give further advice.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

donnakirk said:


> Well as I mentioned in my other post about moving with your dog, we have settled in Torbay, which is a 5 min drive from Albany and the motorway. Albany is lovely, but slightly in land. We love Torbay as it so quiet but within a commutable distance. I work in Newmarket, which is just past the city, and I do work flexi time so I start early and leave early.
> Browns Bay is nice as well, again only a few minutes from Albany.
> We have been here very nearly a year and I had never been here before. My husband had been travelling about 6 years ago, but not me. So I know what your going through! But I have never looked back. We both found jobs straight away and love them, so we were very lucky. Unfortunately neither of us work in the graphic design field! However keep looking on the seek website.
> Hope that helps, more than happy to give further advice.


Hi Donna.

Thanks for your reply and your reply to the other post...its so overwhelming at the moment as we're getting married next month too...! It's good to know that other people have moved over to NZ without having visited first and have settled well.

I'd be really interested in knowing what your learning was from the move...i.e. if I were doing it again, I'd do...rather than...etc.

How did you find the cost of living compared to UK. I'll be in a luck position and will have a job which will be paid more than my current salary (hopefully) however, my partner potentially will be coming over without a job so overall we'll have a significantly lower salary until he find a job and with the wedding, no savings!

Thanks again for your help...

S.


----------

